# Tyrannochromis ?



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

What I have read till now, it looks to be a tyrannochromis to me. It is 3" and no color till now. From the fin shape, looks like a male.
Can you please id them properly for me?


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

looks more like a Dimidiochromis compressiceps


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Electrophyste said:


> looks more like a Dimidiochromis compressiceps


 Hybrid of one.


----------



## jrnj5k (Feb 9, 2010)

dimidiochromis compressiceps but its missing the extreme lower jaw protrusion which makes me think its a hybrid


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.
I wished it was not a hybrid, but I think you guys are right as always.

When it is not in a good mood, it shows very tyrannochromis like features. I will try to upload one.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Any other comments?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's a strigatus hybrid


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Gibbs said:


> I think it's a strigatus hybrid


Yep, what Gibbs said. I own all the Tyrannochromis species and my largest male is over a foot. The juveniles more closely resemble Nimbochromis Fuscotaeniatus in color and pattern. I also keep and breed Dimidiochromis species and your fish very much seems to belong in that company.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Dimidochromis strigatus seems closest, unless it is a compressiceps hybrid.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I really appreciate it.
I will keep it anyway as I am not getting into breeding these guys, but it breaks my heart to know that it's ahybrid. Since any dimidiochrmois or tyrannochrmis is very rare here, I thought it might be a pure one..

Its so difficult to get pure haps in India.. all the imports from singapore are so poor.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

http://img87.imageshack.us/i/img1689.jpg/
(the iimage is not mine)
After looking at this photo, I think mine can be a pure striagatus as well.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Without contradicting myself, I also believe there is a good chance this fish is pure.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Gibbs. I will keep my fingers crossed and update the thread later when there is a significant change in this fish.

BTW, I had started a thread for this one when it was much smaller. I totally forgot about it or else I could have updated that thread only.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/...postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=striagatus


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Two recent snaps. Any comments?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like it may be Dimidiochromis strigatus.


----------



## abhinaba (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks etcbrown..


----------

